# on line boarding pass



## rynker (Nov 20, 2007)

We've never printed our own boarding passes the day before.  If we do this and just have carry on luggage, can we bypass the check in line and go directly to the gate?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 20, 2007)

rynker said:


> We've never printed our own boarding passes the day before.  If we do this and just have carry on luggage, can we bypass the check in line and go directly to the gate?  Thanks for any information.



yes, it is a great feature.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 20, 2007)

Please tell me how to pack for a vacation where a carry-on without any gelsl, liquids, etc. plus having to fit in overhead will work


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2007)

I always print my own boarding passes unless I am away and there is no printer available. One of the main reasons I do online check in is then I don't have to worry about getting to the airport late and missing the check in deadline. Just head straight for security. It saves a lot of time.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 20, 2007)

You can print your boarding pass and still do curbside baggage checkin at most airports. Then bypass the ticket counters/baggage checkin and head for security with your carryons. Did that last week at Newark (EWR) for a flight to St. Thomas.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 20, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Please tell me how to pack for a vacation where a carry-on without any gelsl, liquids, etc. plus having to fit in overhead will work



Do it all the time. Plastic bag is in an outside compartment, removed for inspection and replaced after security. See this page for some good advice. http://www.onebag.com/

Cheers


----------



## Dave M (Nov 20, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Please tell me how to pack for a vacation where a carry-on without any gels, liquids, etc. plus having to fit in overhead will work


I travel all over the world with just a carry-on. Actually, a carry-on bag of allowable dimensions and a small bag for my laptop, a book and a few other small items. Yes, I know. As a man, I don't need much.   Well, Pat H, for one, does the same. 

It's worth it to me to avoid having to check luggage. Having to limit what I can pack is well worth (for me) avoiding the extra time at both ends of the trip for checking and claiming luggage and the risk that the airline might lose or damage the bag or its contents.

Liquids? Gels? You can take them. They must be in containers no larger than 3 ounces (e.g., "travel sizes") and they must be placed in a single one-quart clear plastic zip-top bag that you pull out so it is visible when sent through the security X-ray machine. Thus, for example, you could not carry liquid in a 5-ounce container, even if it had only 2 ounces of liquid. See this TSA link for more info.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not too picky about my shampoos, etc. so now I just buy what I need when I get there, at a Dollar Store or a Wal-Mart or even a grocery store.  We make heavy use of the kitchens in our timeshare vacations and always have to go shopping first thing upon arrival anyway, so picking up a couple extra items is no big chore--easier than packing, anyway, for us.  Plus, no need to worry about containers bursting open and ruining our clothes or souvenirs (which has happened to us in the past).

If it's a short trip, I'll just pack "legal" travel sizes in the carry-on as noted above.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 20, 2007)

My most valuable travel item is my Bose noise cancelling headphones with an iPod.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with the Bose headphones. They travel in my laptop case!


----------



## Elli (Nov 20, 2007)

Which ones do you have, Dave, the QC 2 or QC3?  A few months ago there was a long thread on FlyerTalk on the various headphones people use.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the 2. I like the around-the-ear style. I tried the 3 in a Bose store, but either they weren't as comfortable for me or I'm just too set in my ways!  (Or both!)


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 20, 2007)

You can only do online boarding passes for domestic flights, your passport has to be scanned at check in for international flights.


----------



## Moosie (Nov 20, 2007)

CathyB,

Yesterday I watched someting on the Today Show and I think it was also on the Nightly news.

Layer and be neat about your carry on;

On the bottom, all your electronics etc.  Wrap cords around appliance so they can determine what the item is as it goes through the X-ray, then 
footwear.  Good greif maybe footwear first.  Sorry.
Fold any clothing so it is again neat in the top layer.

They did mention that heavy items should be in the bottom.

I just went to the Today Show site, but couldn't get all the info to forward here.  It did mention things though so if I'm not too clear pop over there.  They were bringing it up due to the heavy travel time.

Also make sure to put laptop in one bin, coat/jacket and shoes in another with your ziplock if you have one. And all metal in the little round bowl.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Even if you plan to check luggage you should always check in and print your boarding pass the day before. This still saves time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2007)

silverfox82 said:


> You can only do online boarding passes for domestic flights, your passport has to be scanned at check in for international flights.



That's not correct. You can do online check in for International flights. I have done it several times. I show my passport to the Gate Agent who verifies the info I entered during online check in.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I travel all over the world with just a carry-on. Actually, a carry-on bag of allowable dimensions and a small bag for my laptop, a book and a few other small items. Yes, I know. As a man, I don't need much.   Well, Pat H, for one, does the same.



I'm not as good as Dave at it though. I did have to check a bag for the Alaska cruise. Dave managed to take only a carry on, his tux and laptop! Of course, I like to wear a day outfit and then a different one for night and a different pair of shoes for each outfit.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 20, 2007)

I always check in and have my boarding pass printed before I leave the house.  If you need to check a bag, there are areas in many of the terminals where you can drop off your bag for check-in.

I've learned to pack lighter too.  I have my roll-aboard, my computer bag (with my Bose 2 headphones) and a purse. I usually have a big plastic shopping bag for my computer and purse when I go through security check, because it's limited to one carry on and one "personal item".  I also have that quart bag with the liquids, gels, etc. in one of the outside pockets of the suitcase.

The roll aboard goes on the conveyor, the purse, shoes, coat, etc. and quart bag go into a tote and the computer into another tote, and the computer bag onto the conveyor.  Once through there, I repack my plastic bag into the suitcase's outside pocket and carry the purse and computer bag separately. Works for me.

Sue


----------



## hajjah (Nov 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill:
Would you believe that I left my Bose headphones on a Delta flight two weeks ago while traveling from EWR to Vegas via Salt Lake City!  By the time we arrived at the next gate for our connecting flight, I was being paged to report to the counter.  Well, there were my Bose headphones that I left in the seat pocket in front of me.  I was distracted because my daughter was standing in front of me and I did not see the headphones.  I must commend Delta on this one even though they are not my first choice for flying.  I don't know what I would have done without my headphones.  I've had them for years and use them daily for my 3 mile walks on the track. What a blessing!!!


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 21, 2007)

x3 skier - Thanks for posting the link to onebag.com. Great site with many good suggestions, some of which I've learned the hard way. For example, I've come to share the author's skepticism regarding wheeled luggage.

For example, last year I purchased a backpack-strapped & wheeled case with zipoff daypack at Costco (the price was so cheap I didn't think twice). However, on closer inspection I found that the case itself didn't have all that much room after allowing for the wheels, frame, straps, etc. And the zipoff daypack was probably too big to count as a "personal item," especially if it was stuffed full as would likely be necessary due to the limited space in the main case. Add to the the fact that the ensemble weighed close to 10 pounds empty, and this was a concept that just wasn't practical. I've never actually used it and it is currently awaiting a trip to Goodwill.


----------



## PerryM (Nov 21, 2007)

*Lead SW by 3 seconds...*

Just printed out boarding passes for our SW flight to Vegas tomorrow - I clicked exactly when our flight departs tomorrow and I was awarded A17-A21.  I'd lead that by 3 seconds next time.  (Use atomic clock)

This all reminded me of making Marriott reservations where I would call in and click in for a week before the actual reservation day to find out how they differed from the atomic clock.

I know the holidays are near when I start eyeing the atomic clock to make sure it synchronized the night before.  Now I have 5 in the house and my watch has an atomic clock too.

Can't be too careful...

Happy Thanksgiving everyone...


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 21, 2007)

mtwingcpa said:


> x3 skier - Thanks for posting the link to onebag.com. Great site with many good suggestions, some of which I've learned the hard way. For example, I've come to share the author's skepticism regarding wheeled luggage.
> 
> For example, last year I purchased a backpack-strapped & wheeled case with zipoff daypack at Costco (the price was so cheap I didn't think twice). However, on closer inspection I found that the case itself didn't have all that much room after allowing for the wheels, frame, straps, etc. And the zipoff daypack was probably too big to count as a "personal item," especially if it was stuffed full as would likely be necessary due to the limited space in the main case. Add to the the fact that the ensemble weighed close to 10 pounds empty, and this was a concept that just wasn't practical. I've never actually used it and it is currently awaiting a trip to Goodwill.



I have three Swiss Army combo wheeled and backpack soft sided bags and use them all the time. They also have a small day pack that can be strapped on the big pack. They were especially valuable in Venice where all of the Canals and Bridges make both wheeling and carrying not so practical. The wheels and single pull bar take up minimum interior space and make life easy in airports and other places with smooth surfaces.  

I have seen others that do in fact take up significant interior space however and would not recommend them.

Cheers


----------



## Elli (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I have the 2. I like the around-the-ear style. I tried the 3 in a Bose store, but either they weren't as comfortable for me or I'm just too set in my ways!  (Or both!)


Thanks, Dave, some of the guys at FlyerTalk preferred the 2 to the 3 as well.


----------



## lopil (Nov 21, 2007)

I always check in online the day before and print my boarding pass in case I am running late, however, at the airport I go to the kiosk and reprint my boarding pass for the convenience of having it in the small jacket.  Checking-in online has its advantages.  Many airlings relax their preferred seating rules during the check-in period so the early bird has a choice of seats.  Also, if the flight is over sold and there are not sufficient "volunteers", they will begin bumping from the last non-preferred flyer to check-in.


----------



## riverside (Nov 22, 2007)

How well do the Bose headphones work?  I bought some Sony noise cancelling headsets but I can still hear other noises (like kids crying, people talking, etc.)  Is it really worth it to pay the extra $$$$?  Or can you still hear background noises?


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Nov 22, 2007)

mtwingcpa said:


> x3 skier - Thanks for posting the link to onebag.com. Great site with many good suggestions, some of which I've learned the hard way. For example, I've come to share the author's skepticism regarding wheeled luggage.
> 
> For example, last year I purchased a backpack-strapped & wheeled case with zipoff daypack at Costco (the price was so cheap I didn't think twice). However, on closer inspection I found that the case itself didn't have all that much room after allowing for the wheels, frame, straps, etc. And the zipoff daypack was probably too big to count as a "personal item," especially if it was stuffed full as would likely be necessary due to the limited space in the main case. Add to the the fact that the ensemble weighed close to 10 pounds empty, and this was a concept that just wasn't practical. I've never actually used it and it is currently awaiting a trip to Goodwill.



I bought two of the Red Oxx bags (one each for DW and myself) that onebag.com recommends and I travel often.  I tend to travel someplace almost every week.

The Red Oxx bags are incredible.  They are the maximum legal carry-on size (the same as my old wheelie bags with collapsible handles and wheels).   However... the big difference is that they will hold approximately 2X what the wheelies will carry.

At this point... I am convinced that I can travel indefinitely with just a carry-on bag for my clothes... and a backpack for my laptop, Bose headsets, iPod, and paraphernalia.   Most of the time... my wife can do the same.   Even when I am on a biz trip that requires multiple types of clothes (ie: buisness suit, biz casual, resort wear, etc) I can generally get by with just the Red Oxx.

Every now and then we will take an extra bag and check it.   It always feels so barbaric when we resort to checked luggage... plus it is horrible to schlep the stuff around.

/Jim


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not totally opposed to wheels. For business travel I still use a no-frills wheeled bag that measures precisely 22x14x9. Due to the lack of "features" (pockets, compartments, etc.) and the fact that the wheel frame is mounted outside the case, I can carry a ton of stuff. Sometimes I use half the space for a letter-size file folder holder and the other half for clothes. Otherwise, I rarely fill this thing more than 2/3rds full.

But, more and more of my vacation travel involves trains, ferries, busses, etc., where wheeled luggage isn't that convenient, and I hate to pay for a cab for a hotel transfer simply for the benefit of my luggage! This past year I did much travel with a shoulder-strapped duffel. This worked well, but it does get "heavy" if you have to carry it for more than about 15 minutes. So, I'm now looking at some of the backpack-style alternatives. I'm tempted to try Rick Steves' "classic" Back Door Bag.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 1, 2007)

hajjah said:


> Steamboat Bill:
> Would you believe that I left my Bose headphones on a Delta flight two weeks ago while traveling from EWR to Vegas via Salt Lake City! By the time we arrived at the next gate for our connecting flight, I was being paged to report to the counter. Well, there were my Bose headphones that I left in the seat pocket in front of me. I was distracted because my daughter was standing in front of me and I did not see the headphones. I must commend Delta on this one even though they are not my first choice for flying. I don't know what I would have done without my headphones. I've had them for years and use them daily for my 3 mile walks on the track. What a blessing!!!


 
I am on my second pair of Bose QuietComfort 2 and iPod nano combination. I accidently left my last pair on a Delta first calss flight...but someone must have kept it. Oh whell, that was a $500 mistake.

I immediately bought a new pair and ipod and never told my wife as it was a present from her. It was still worth it as it is my #1 travel accessory.


----------



## irish (Dec 1, 2007)

*southwest and boarding pass?*

i haven't flown swa. i will be taking a flight in early dec on sw from long island  macarthur. i will have luggage to check, not carry on. can i still print the boarding pass on my computer 24 hours before the flight?
thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 1, 2007)

irish said:


> i haven't flown swa. i will be taking a flight in early dec on sw from long island  macarthur. i will have luggage to check, not carry on. can i still print the boarding pass on my computer 24 hours before the flight?
> thanks






			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Just printed out boarding passes for our SW flight to Vegas tomorrow - I clicked exactly when our flight departs tomorrow and I was awarded A17-A21. I'd lead that by 3 seconds next time. (Use atomic clock)



Yes, you can print your boarding pass at home and still check your bags. And as Perry said in his post, you may get a earlier boarding group if you do so.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 1, 2007)

irish said:


> i haven't flown swa. i will be taking a flight in early dec on sw from long island  macarthur. i will have luggage to check, not carry on. can i still print the boarding pass on my computer 24 hours before the flight?
> thanks



You must be EXACTLY 24 hours in advance when you click the mouse to make the reservation.  I did what I considered an excellent job of using an atomic clock and clicking - 15 folks beat me to the punch on our return trip.

Miss by a second or two and you will be in the B group.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 1, 2007)

PerryM said:


> You must be EXACTLY 24 hours in advance when you click the mouse to make the reservation.  I did what I considered an excellent job of using an atomic clock and clicking - 15 folks beat me to the punch on our return trip.
> 
> Miss by a second or two and you will be in the B group.




This is so ridiculous and will be the #1 reason why I will REFUSE to fly with SouthWest Air when traveling with my family.

It was bad enough with the cattle call...now this....I will stick with JetBlue whenever possible.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is so ridiculous and will be the #1 reason why I will REFUSE to fly with SouthWest Air when traveling with my family.
> 
> It was bad enough with the cattle call...now this....I will stick with JetBlue whenever possible.



Well it's better than it used to be with the A-B-C cattle shoots.

I must confess that with all my training with making timeshare reservations to have 15 folks beat me to the click is embarrassing - I'll do 20 pushups and try to do better next time.

P.S.
The great thing SW has going for it is the ability to just make a reservation and if you see it cheaper or need to just move the date/time go ahead and if you get a cheaper rate you get the difference in your account to be applied towards the next flight.  There is NO charge to do this and you do it via the internet.

Sounds like many folks just buy and play this game all the time and have tremendous flexibility that no other airline offers – that’s a guess on my part.


----------

